# cytotec- what to expect?



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

I hope nobody will judge me for going the cytotec route. I cannot bear the thought of carrying a non-viable pregnancy. I want to avoid a D&C and I don't have health insurance, so the doctor recommended the cytotec. I am going to be taking it as a vaginal suppository this afternoon. I had my 10 week U/S on Thursday and it showed no fetal pole, no heartbeat, and the baby was measuring 8 weeks.

I made the mistake of searching online for experiences and now I am more freaked out than before. I don't know what to think... I just want it to be over with. I looked on the sticky on miscarriage experiences but after 8 pages I didn't see anything about cytotec. Any help/advice/info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

I have no experience with cyotec, so I'm afraid I can't give you any useful information, but I just wanted to say that I'm sorry








And I definitely know how incredibly hard it is to walk around knowing that you have a non viable pregnancy and waiting for your body to respond. I think there is a lot of benefit to doing what you need to do to feel resolution and start moving on. No one here is going to judge you for that... we've all struggled with that decision and there's no easy or right answer.
There are so many different miscarriage stories... it doesn't seem to happen the same for any two people, or even any two m/c for the same person. I can say that mine were not that physically traumatic compared others' stories, and I hope the same will be true for you.
Good luck. Take care of yourself.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Shantiani. I took the cytotec yesterday and I don't think it is going to work- I mean, I have severe cramping and bleeding but barely any clots and I took the first dose 16 hours ago. I was hoping it would be all over by now. DH took yesterday off from work but nothing was really happening- so I told him to go to work today because there is no sense in him sitting around waiting if nothing is going on.

*SIGH* I just want this to end.


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I know just how you feel. My m/c started the Tuesday before last and I am so ready to be done with it.

I am doing it naturally, mostly because my OB & CNM said that the drug route doesn't work very well. And I was lucky enough to start spotting before the ultrasound confirmed the m/c. I will say that I had 2-3 days of spotting/bleeding before I started having bad cramps, and it was probably a full day of bad cramps before I started passing tissue. So hang in there. It may just take some time. I know waiting sucks, but there it is.








again. Oh, and don't forget to keep taking your vitamins and eating healthy--I and a few other ladies on here have learned our lesson in that regard.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, I talked to the doc on call and she called in a prescription for oral cytotec and if that doesn't work I have to go tomorrow for a D&C, but since I have already been cramping and bleeding, I feel like it is already underway. I think I would wait for the D&C. I took the oral cytotec an hour ago and already feel much crampier, a bit nauseous and lightheaded. Fun stuff.







I was supposed to work tomorrow but I will definitely NOT be going in. I don't know what to expect if this does work. I have read so many different things online. I guess every experience is different.

I am not thrilled about going the cytotec route, but I do think it is the best option for us right now.

Thank you both!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I hope you pass everything today and don't have to go in for the D & C. I don't have experience with cytotec but I know nobody will judge you here. I'm sorry about what you are going through. Big hugs to you. XXXX


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't afford a D&C so I think if this cytotec (oral) doesn't work, I am going to wait it out. I am afraid of infection or other risks.. this is all still so surreal to me. I just want it to end! I know the D&C would help it end more quickly but I just can't do that.

Sorry. Just getting my thoughts out.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, you're not the only one who's had to wait it out (not saying this is a good situation, because it's not - it's very emotionally draining and sad, and confusing - hugs X), and I think the chances are things will work out okay. Generally speaking, things tend to evacuate themselves after a little while without any problems. Hopefully in the next few days your body will do what it needs to to get back to normal.

I read your story about Doran as well and I am sorry about everything you've had to go through. My daughter Josie was stillborn as well, so my heart is with you. My mother actually had my brother Finn in 1986, he was stillborn as well. She also had two miscarriages - one before, and one afterward BUT she did have two more healthy children after Finn - my sister Nadia in 1987 and my brother Fred in 1991. I think the second miscarriage was after Nadia and took place at about 16 weeks or so. But she did have two more, so I guess you are following her timeline really!

Many healing rays and good thoughts coming your way - I'm sorry about your losses. I hope the next little inhabitant sticks like glue and you have another lovely little one, just like my mum. We are going to try again early next year and hopefully things will work out there as well. Was Doran your first baby? Josie was mine. Anyway better go and make lunch now! XXX


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

Kerri, how are you doing? Did the cytotec ever work for you?
I took it last week after i learned that I had a blighted ovum. I had waited a week, and nothing was happening on its own, and emotionally I was a complete wreck. I couldn't care for my kids or myself (I could barely get out of bed) so my doctor gave me the prescription. For me, it never worked.







I tried doing it twice and ended up finally with a d&c yesterday.
I wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and hoping you are doing ok. I hope the end is near so that you can start to heal. Big hugs.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

SENSITIVE
Well, I had called the doctor on Mon 11/17 and she said it sounded like things may have already happened. She had me go in for a blood test to check the hormone levels (that was the baseline). Then on Wednesday I started spotting at work (the bleeding had completely stopped). I didn't think much of it- I thought it was normal. The next day I was bleeding more heavily. Then on Friday I was bleeding VERY heavily so I left work and came home and sat on the toilet for 1 1/2 hours. The bleeding... I thought I was bleeding to death. It was so much like labor. So, I ended up having the baby, I caught him in a little cup and totally broke down. I didn't expect him to look so.... well, baby-like. We buried him in the yard near the flower bed. We have not named him... but my gut tells me he's a boy.

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------

